# lake carling incident



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello everybody
while browsing the web, I found this report of the canadian TSB of the incident involving the bulker LAKE CARLING 
http://bst-tsb.gc.ca/en/reports/marine/2002/m02l0021/m02l0021.asp?print_view=1

I found this report may be of interest for those with a concern about ship safety and marine engineering, as it addresses the old issue of steel resistance over time.

the salvage tug involved is the Ryan Leet, forme Abeiller Provence, build 1977 in Belgium and chartered for the French Government for 10 years for coast safety duty. 

these is old news, as the mishap is dating 2002, but as I did not find any thread mentioning this, I thought some might be interested

A picture of the ex Lake carling
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=440650


----------

